# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Զանգվածային ավտոսպանության իրադեպ Տորոնտոյում

## Ծլնգ

Հանցանքի վայրից ոչ հեռու ձերբակալվել է կասկածյալ Ալեկ Մինասյանը

 :Shok:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մինչև հիմա պատճառների մասին ոչ մի ինֆոորմացիա չկա՞, փաստորեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև հիմա պատճառների մասին ոչ մի ինֆոորմացիա չկա՞, փաստորեն։


Սերժի հրաժարականն ա  :LOL: 
(կներեք ցինիզմիս համար)

----------

Cassiopeia (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սերժի հրաժարականն ա 
> (կներեք ցինիզմիս համար)


Էս օրերին փողոցում նենց բաներ էինք ներում, ցինիզմի եղածն ի՞նչ ա, չներենք  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու այ սա
Ի դեպ, մեքենայով նման մի հարձակում վերջերս Գերմանիայում ա էղել, բայց վարորդը զտարյուն նեմեց էր, մեդիայում համարյա չշրջանառվեց։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.04.2018), ivy (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Վիշապ (24.04.2018)

----------

